# 3rd lesson with Tommy!!



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

This guy is the real deal. I encourage anyone that is serious about improving their cast technique to take lessons from this pro. Just a few months ago, my longest cast was around 197 ft. I'm happy to say that at the end of our session today, i'm currently throwing 507 ft. if you want the best product and hands-on casting experience, give this guy a call. i can assure you that you won't be disappointed. thanks again, tommy!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You did great James. 

When James came to me a few months ago he was pretty raw. He has improved steadily and today broke down a BIG BARRIER. The 500' wall fell on his last cast. here is the video evidence....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyCo9-6z_mQ&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q

Tommy


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

If i ever make it to the us the 1st i'll do is to call Tommy and hook with the man and get some lessons.I'll encourage anyone out there theres not a single thing you can do better for yourself than getting casting lessons(there are no casting instructors in my country).You can buy the best rod or reel but it aint gonna help you to cast better so get real !.I always say this in casting(when im coaching others)"first think technique then timing then think technique again !"
Tommy is a fine all round caster with lots of knowledge
Way to go James !
Bill


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, bill. Come over to the states...would love to cast with you.


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

jameswebstersc said:


> Thanks, bill. Come over to the states...would love to cast with you.


James would absolutely love that buddy but dont know if i'll ever come there i've been to canada few times though.Who knows buddy one day i just might make it life is so unpredictable lol
Bill


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bill bajaj said:


> James would absolutely love that buddy but dont know if i'll ever come there i've been to canada few times though.Who knows buddy one day i just might make it life is so unpredictable lol
> Bill


Bill,

Well, I guess you could always send Tommy a round-trip airline ticket to Singapore . . . LOL ! ! !


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

Well Dave if i was a billionaire i would be staying in florida in a beach front house surfcasting all day long with my family chasing pompano,jacks etc And Tommy would be my regular visitor i'd make sure of that.He'll be giving me lessons right in front of my beach front house.Now that would be awesome! .....LOL


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bill bajaj said:


> Well Dave if i was a billionaire i would be staying in florida in a beach front house surfcasting all day long with my family chasing pompano,jacks etc And Tommy would be my regular visitor i'd make sure of that.He'll be giving me lessons right in front of my beach front house.Now that would be awesome! .....LOL


Perfect ! ! !


----------

